

Node.js From the Enterprise Java Perspective - dshankar
http://blog.shinetech.com/?p=394

======
silentbicycle
Google Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:0xyMcR_...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:0xyMcR_ofM0J:blog.shinetech.com/%3Fp%3D394+%22Node.js+From+the+Enterprise+Java+Perspective%22&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com)

------
siavosh
I think this article expresses my doubts pretty well. Other than everyone
being excited about a cool new technology, I don't understand why anyone would
create their startup using node unless they have massive amounts of server
calls per user or they already have a very large user base. With a more mature
framework like django/apache you can build sites so much faster and pain free.
Am I missing anything?

~~~
Vitaly
there is no much sense indeed to use node right now as a complete backend
solution. There are much better ways to push out html and do db queries ;)

This being said, there are lots of use cases where node shines. In short -
anything related to push or massive number of connections.

So if you are building a chat server it doesn't make much sense to write it in
rails or django as your server will die as soon as it gets even slightly
popular; and fixing it at that stage will not be tuning this or that. you will
have to rewrite it. probably in node.js ;)

~~~
olegp
Coming from a RingoJS background, I'm trying to address the first use case you
mention with <http://olegp.github.com/common-node/> \- would really
appreciated any feedback or comments you may have.

------
olegp
For those coming to JavaScript from Java <http://ringojs.org> &
<https://github.com/lhofhansl/RhiNodeII> should be of interest.

The performance improvements brought on by InvokeDynamic in Java7 are also
pretty exciting.

